# Getting a Card is too easy for ANYONE!!!!!!



## phreakygoat (Oct 22, 2008)

How the F do I get a cannabis card, Im not dying from sickness, Im confused Well, you asked the right dude! It is so ridiculously easy that every stoner should have one already. Alright the first step is the initial diagnosis: do you have any recent medical issues that cause you *pain, discomfort, or anxiety*? if so, get a copy of your medical records (call hosp. for them), make sure its recent and legit, and this part is done

If you don't have any condition, here's the best and easiest one to fake EVER: it's called RSI or repetetive motion stress, and it can be in your wrists (suggested) or any other joint. It comes from (for me) moving my wrists around all day in a slightly unhealthy way that eventually starts hurting. just go in to your normal doctor, say your wrists have been hurting from one of these causes(u will probly be lying, fyi): u wrk @ Starbucks, you paint a lot, construction, etc. anything that believably would slowly build up to make your wrists hurt. when the doc tests out ur wrists, just say it hurts, but not a lot (they'll think you have carpal tunnel, dont agree to surgery lol).kiss-ass

Now that you have legit paperwork for a questionably legit symptom, make an appointment at one of the many docs listed on NORML's california website(you must check out the one you choose, see if anyone else online has used via google). I chose Medicann ($135 for visit, quick, easy, lots of locations, best thing: they give you card for verification, no need to get state issued card that i dont want to pay for) and i'v found it works 95% of the time not having the state card (@ the clubs), cause i see the state card as an extra rip-off, personally.

Now that you are waiting in the lobby of the private clinic, filling out paperwork, just make sure you know how pot could help your condition when you meet the doc. u don't need to exaggerate or lie too much (they want you to have this card), just basically say that herb relieves your PAIN, you like to use it TO REPLACE / REDUCE USE OF MEDS, etc. NOW YOU FUCKING HAVE A CLUB CARD! best day of my life was that first day i hit the club, walked out with quantity. Goin to the club is where you'll want to be the most careful, do the most research (weedrtracker.com is a great start, or yelp).
please ask with anymore questions, and my new motto is: everyone should have a card, unless they're dirt poor (<- only reason not too.) hope this helps.
Peace and Love my brothers and sisters


----------



## FeRiZaJLI (Oct 23, 2008)

post sum pics of the bud u got


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 23, 2008)

good call, I will when I get a free moment. I def. don't have any nugs like your avatar


----------



## MountainSmoker (Oct 25, 2008)

Posted this in an earlier thread...



"As a completely healthy guy who lives in California, who has obtained a med card, I assure everyone that it is possible, very easy in fact, to get a medical card. It is extremely simple, you have a basic consultation with a doctor, then you pay $100-$175 dollars (depending on location) for your medical card, which is typically only valid for one year.

Even if you sleep 14 hours a day, tell the doctor that you have insomnia. This is a foolproof excuse, as the doctor can't prove you don't have insomnia. Tell him that you've taken over the counter sleeping pills for years, and that they hardly work. Tell them cannabis works very effectively, and has no side effects.

They're really only gonna turn you down if you lie and claim to have a condition, and the doctor wants records before his approval."


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 25, 2008)

good points bro... I'm sure the RUI servers hold many ways to get a card, I felt like it was time for one more...
anyways, it seems most of these doctors are just waiting for an excuse to give out these cards, but there are a few that either require everything to be super legit, or they take your money (if no med. documents) and tell you to fuck off. It's good to do the research.


----------



## MountainSmoker (Oct 25, 2008)

phreakygoat said:


> anyways, it seems most of these doctors are just waiting for an excuse to give out these cards, but there are a few that either require everything to be super legit, or they take your money (if no med. documents) and tell you to fuck off. It's good to do the research.



Yeah that's definitely the truth. The more info out there to help potential medical users, the better. The doctors wanna make their money too. They're also risking their professions by approving healthy people like me and you for prescriptions.

I spread the gospel to every new person I smoke with out here in CA, get a card and grow your own. If not, at least get the card to protect you from legal troubles.

I'd recommend that prospective med users call up the clinic beforehand and ask around a bit before you go in and drop money.


----------



## chazel (Oct 26, 2008)

I wonder how immagration would react to me applying for a green card so i can apply for a 'green' card?
On another note , family members or hideous neighbourhood creatures you think you could hook a fellow up with would be much appreciated haha , on the uncomical side i find it really sad that britain still wont give medical trials a fair fuckin shot ..
Free speech is nothing if anything come from our mouths but there's such a shitty list of what we can't put back in there


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 26, 2008)

just wanted to say, as a side note, that I really do have mild carpal tunnel, so I am "sick", technically. It sucks that I actually have a legit reason to get a card in the end, cause my wrist hurt like a bitch...


----------



## phreakygoat (Mar 6, 2009)

bump, old knowledge for a new peoples


----------



## merahoon (Mar 6, 2009)

I was diagnosed with acid reflux a few months ago and have esophogitis as well. Esophogitis is casused from acid reflux after continues vomiting wearing away at the tissue between you esophogus and your stomach. Personally, I know marijuana helps the nauseous feeling and even numbs the pain from the ulcers somewhat. My question to you is, do they allow cards to people with a problem like this? Would this be a worthy claim to obtaining a card? I have chronic back pain as well but haven't been to the doctor since 2004 because they couldnt do anything about it. I do have xrays showing I am missing a vertibrae and that my discs are twisted. Think that will work?


----------



## phreakygoat (Mar 6, 2009)

Damn! Its people like you that are truly meant to have this card, but lets look at what you've got:

The Esophagus disorder (specifically the medication that treats it) should be applicable to show medical need, but the only problem could be if the disorder or the functioning of its treating medication are fucked up by marijuana (in terms of drug interactions... such is the reason that bipolar is not legit for a card). best to ask a normal doc first on this one so you don't waste any $.

The back pain + xrays should work if it was 100% Chronic Diagnosis, bring hella paperwork, and even if its not recent enough for them, they will at that point give you a temporary 3-month scrip until you get a new screening, so this one is the winner. The whole thing they are looking for is either the replacement of a prescription drug for less side effects, or to help PAIN. mark the box "pain" on their paperwork... now you are good.

PS not all doctors require these documents, and many issues don't have to be "current", merely have some form of proof (especially chronic pain with documentation).

Please post how it goes


----------



## merahoon (Mar 7, 2009)

I was subscribed two different medications for the esophagus problem but neither of them worked. The main one that was supposed to help was an antiacid type of pill that would keep me from feeling nauseous and throwing up, causing the ulcers to inflame and cause pain. I've tried over the counter medications as well and those didn't work. Marijuana is the only thing that has helped me relieve the nauseous feeling. I currently don't have health insurance because it's so expensive. Since I don't have insurance, I'm not able to get my back checked again. I'll probably try with the paperwork I have already and see what they say. I just don't have a ton of paperwork on my back. I kept telling my mom it was killing me and we kept going back to the doctor and they didn't know what to do. They finally did an xray and saw what the real problem was. I went once after that and then never again because they kept telling me to try and strengthen it and it did nothing. I know I didn't need to strengthen it also because I had a fairly strong back. Any different suggestions after knowing that? Or same deal?


----------



## merahoon (Mar 7, 2009)

And not to mention, I dont want to be taking pills for medication. I would rather use what God has put on this earth for us to use and do it naturally with out all the additive and artificial bull shit that mess your body up in one way or another.


----------



## phreakygoat (Mar 7, 2009)

Use the paperwork you've got, in your specific case you will get that shit in 5 seconds. If its not enough proof, Medicann itself can diagnose you, call them up. They are awesome


----------



## phreakygoat (Mar 7, 2009)

merahoon said:


> And not to mention, I dont want to be taking pills for medication. I would rather use what God has put on this earth for us to use and do it naturally with out all the additive and artificial bull shit that mess your body up in one way or another.


Tell your doctor that, it's their bread and butter


----------



## merahoon (Mar 8, 2009)

Hah yeah I know. Its unfortunate how the doctors work. Oh your heart hurts, take this. Oh this is hurting now? Ok take this too. Have you ever thought of trying to fix it or am I just going to be drugged up and fucked up? I hate the US medical system. Thanks for the info though man. Once I get some money together, I'll be giving them a call.


----------



## thizzcore (Mar 8, 2009)

..and this is why its frowned on so much, people like you.


----------



## phreakygoat (Mar 8, 2009)

but why are people getting a medical card for non-real physical pain so frowned upon within our community? Every human has some sort of issue that pot _might_ help, even if its not some specific disease the doctors want. Saying that people who don't fit under these guidelines are un-ethical for getting a scrip is to say that the system our gov't has provided us is legitimately founded. sure I am helping people to get a card that "shouldn't", but the people that tell us they should not are the same oppressors that assume any individual is unable to use such a mild drug at their own will. If all you ever want is for pot to be quasi-legal, then yes, I am doing a wrong thing by undermining the system that you crave.

It's all love dude, just had to speak my mind.


----------



## nugsnotguns (Mar 9, 2009)

can you get a card if you live in a non med state? for example, I live in KS, could i go to cali for the sole purpose of obtaining this card and its "perks?"


----------



## phreakygoat (Mar 9, 2009)

no, the card is only valid within the borders of California. each state runs their own program, sorry bromigo


----------



## nugsnotguns (Mar 10, 2009)

I understand that, my states policy is to rape me for possession and kill me for growing  but my question is if i were on a short stay in california would it be possible to visit the doc and get a card? or is there a lot of hoops to jump through regarding residency?


----------



## phreakygoat (Mar 10, 2009)

call Medicann at 1-866-632-6627, and ask to speak to someone... ask them, they will be clear and honest and legally correct. they are mj evaluation specialists, and they give out the cards, and answer stoner's questions.


----------



## SCORPIO13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Go to this web site and make an appointment. You have a good reason to get a card. Trust me it is easier than you think.

www.marijuanamedicine.com


----------



## zombie1334 (Mar 13, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> but why are people getting a medical card for non-real physical pain so frowned upon within our community? Every human has some sort of issue that pot _might_ help, even if its not some specific disease the doctors want. Saying that people who don't fit under these guidelines are un-ethical for getting a scrip is to say that the system our gov't has provided us is legitimately founded. sure I am helping people to get a card that "shouldn't", but the people that tell us they should not are the same oppressors that assume any individual is unable to use such a mild drug at their own will. If all you ever want is for pot to be quasi-legal, then yes, I am doing a wrong thing by undermining the system that you crave.
> 
> It's all love dude, just had to speak my mind.


 Very well put my friend!

Don't get me wrong, I truelly do believe that marijuana is medicine and that people that have "actual legal" reasons for it should in fact have complete legal access to it. BUT, I also believe that just because you don't have a "legal" reason to have a card, doesn't mean that it isn't medicine to you as well. I have ADD (I've never been to a doctor about it, because it isn't ruining my life in any great way) but when I smoke weed, I can concentrate more and it makes me feel happier and better. So I consider it a form of medicine for me aswell. The people that say that it should only be for "truly legal medical reasons" are the same oppressors that banned it for use by all. It is a plant, which should be free to use by all, not few. And by saying that it should only be used for mmj legal patients is giving the gov't legitmacy. This is the same gov't that is oppressing it.


----------



## phreakygoat (Mar 14, 2009)

zombie1334 said:


> I have ADD (I've never been to a doctor about it, because it isn't ruining my life in any great way) but when I smoke weed, I can concentrate more and it makes me feel happier and better. So I consider it a form of medicine for me aswell. It is a plant, which should be free to use by all, not few. And by saying that it should only be used for mmj legal patients is giving the gov't legitmacy.


true dat... especially after getting to watch herb grow day by day, I am so blown away by the uproar about nature's product. It also trips me out that some people are only comfortable with it being medical for the severely ill, although as we can see that practice is not always the case.

I appreciate your own story, as I go through the same thing w/ concentration (Trainwreck is homework weed, I swear).


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Mar 14, 2009)

What if you've completely given up on regular doctors because they're morons? That's my situation. Their cure for everything is "take ibuprofin". Ibuprofin wrecks my stomach and I can't just pop them all the time. 

All they want to do is collect their co-pay and keep you coming back for more bad advice. I just don't bother anymore, it's not getting me anywhere anyway.


----------



## phreakygoat (Mar 19, 2009)

ibuprofin is a bitch!
What other medications are being replaced w/ weed out there?


----------



## Odis (Mar 24, 2009)

I feel ya bro ! I am gathering records right now to go try and get my card.. Ive had a f**k back for years that i have been useing it for anyway as well as the watch the clock all night..mare ! my wife recently got hers, why we have waited this long I have now idea.. they pasted those permits in 2001 in my state and i guess it has taken that long for it to sink in that it was for real !!! They demonized the stuff for generation sooo bad that folks thought the devil him self would manifest from the smoke ! UNREAL !! I will still have to drive some 300 miles across the state to see a MD to get one. no MD"s on my side of the hill have the balls to reffer them yet.. I just get to thinking, as im googleing around to the endless sites and companys that will send you the little lovly seeds to the USA.. "And I thought this was the land of the FREE??"


----------



## phreakygoat (Apr 11, 2009)

yep yep, gonna say fuck the gov't, obama is a clown/puppet, and I love weed... pretty good summary

but seriously, anyone had a bad experience getting a card?

another question: how easy is it to get caretakers?


----------



## waterloo toker (Apr 16, 2009)

hey thanks for the advice. i was wondering if once you tell your doctor, do they want to know that you like to smoke or would they then not want to give you a card and should it be any harder considering im 15


----------



## phreakygoat (Apr 19, 2009)

waterloo toker said:


> hey thanks for the advice. i was wondering if once you tell your doctor, do they want to know that you like to smoke or would they then not want to give you a card and should it be any harder considering im 15


, you have to be 18 to go through medical mj specialists like medicann, but a private doc could hook you up w/ a card *only with parental consent!!! *the specialists do ask, and you should tell them, with all honesty. they are the ones giving you the scrip for herb...


----------



## olosto (Apr 19, 2009)

I guess people like me that have more than one qualifying condition, are making up the difference for everyone else.


But seriously, how many stoners have had a situation when they were like, "Fuck I can't sleep!" Then they smoke a bowl and are out like a light. How different is this than taking synthetic fucking tylenol PM!!! Stoners self ,edicate all the time and they don't even fuggin know it!

My honest belief is that it should be legal like alchol but taxed like a mofo UNLESS you are sick and willing to show proof of genuine thereputic use. I don't like to see kids doing pot, I'm sorry if your under 21, I think you should stay away like the brew. After 21 if you wanna smoke, or eat food with pot in it, no problem. If occationally you drink pot tea to ease cold symptoms (omg imagine that, using an herb to make you feel better when sick) growing up because society accepts its thereputic uses (Alchol in cough syurp..), great no biggie...

sorry for the spelling, getting stoned so I can sleep, LOL


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 19, 2009)

waterloo toker said:


> should it be any harder considering im 15


considering you're banned*


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 19, 2009)

As a reminder, you *must be 18 or older to browse this website.* Thank you.


----------



## olosto (Apr 19, 2009)

If your 15 what do your parents think? Thats your answer right there till you are 18 my friend. Your parents might be ok with it who knows?


BUUUUUUUT.... What are the chances even if you have a legit condition that you won't be known to your friends as the guy to hook up from. I'm sorry, while I might think Pot should be legal, I don't think it should be permissable by law for kids to be lighting up. We don't allow it with drinking... 

Other than the age problem, I have nothing against it. And at 15 it better be pretty serious.. i dunno... Maybe im wrong.


----------



## phreakygoat (Apr 19, 2009)

hahaha, this thread is fun! kids, come out of the closet... but to make a counterpoint, I have known kids (not myself, in retrospect) that could have used some drugs, because they would have approached them intelligently. these are the kids who would never become tweakers, etc.
I also believe that just like the vicodin or xanax we already feed our kids, pot should replace/supplement these immoral synthetics. If you are going to give your kid ritalin (side note, only *bad parents make their kids use ritalin*, from my personal exp.) pot is not going to fuck them up any worse, if not less so. I know heavy adolescent herb use can permenently hurt a kids hormonal construct, but as medicine it is still the most natural option. 

growtech, you are a savage (in a good way)


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm Now A Montana Medical Patient !!


----------



## llLOU (Apr 24, 2009)

chazel said:


> I wonder how immagration would react to me applying for a green card so i can apply for a 'green' card?
> On another note , family members or hideous neighbourhood creatures you think you could hook a fellow up with would be much appreciated haha , on the uncomical side i find it really sad that britain still wont give medical trials a fair fuckin shot ..
> Free speech is nothing if anything come from our mouths but there's such a shitty list of what we can't put back in there


What the fuck are you talking about ???


----------



## llLOU (Apr 24, 2009)

olosto said:


> I guess people like me that have more than one qualifying condition, are making up the difference for everyone else.
> 
> 
> But seriously, how many stoners have had a situation when they were like, "Fuck I can't sleep!" Then they smoke a bowl and are out like a light. How different is this than taking synthetic fucking tylenol PM!!! Stoners self ,edicate all the time and they don't even fuggin know it!
> ...


Your right!, everyone who uses Cannabis does it for therapeutic
reasons, the government only recognizes the ones that really make you feel like shit.


----------



## Purplecheeser (Apr 25, 2009)

caregiver cards have to be gotten in the county of the cardholder. The caregiver also has to be with you when you first get the card.

BUt i was wondering if anyone would recomend any doctors in california (by san luis obispo or sacramento) that would be lenient on writing a recomendation? OR would they want papers from your origional doctor to write a recomendation?


----------



## coolguy1 (Apr 26, 2009)

im from nj marijuana meds will soon be legal...any info on docs innj...ive had asthsma since i was a baby and have learned that when i smoke out of a vaporizer it clears up my lungs??..this should be good enuff for a card right??....open for opinonss


----------



## phreakygoat (Apr 27, 2009)

asthma doesn't seem like it would work, unless you say you only use edibles or somethin'


----------



## phreakygoat (May 5, 2009)

ah yes, i forgot to mention another ailment that wont get you a card (with most docs): ADD does not work. somebody pm'd me asking about replacing adderal with cannabis, but the psycho-physiological conditions that ADD or ADHD are associated with are not worthy of the cannabis doctors time: the amphetemines in ritalin or addys basically have a counterintuitive effect on someone with ADD, whereas cannabis does not pass through the same mental conduits, and is definetly not a classic "stimulant" in the biochemical sense. AKA, ritalin makes people w/out ADD tweaked out, whereas pot can exaserbate the symptoms of ADD. DO NOT use only ADD to get a card! I wouldn't even mention it.

Has anyone had positive results with this?
All are welcome to respond,


----------



## llLOU (May 8, 2009)

I think guys who have ED and have a Rx. for Ciallis/Viagra , should be able to qualify for Medical Marijuana .


----------



## CrackerJax (May 8, 2009)

Well the Governor is now openly talking about full legalization and taxation, so it may all become a moot point.


----------



## 420ganja420 (May 9, 2009)

And its people like the OP and people giving advice to lie about conditions that make me sick. I have chronic insomnia caused by anxiety, I have been on 3 different types of medications, etc. I hate it when people make up BS excuses to get something that may actually be useful to others. Fuckin cowards.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 9, 2009)

Weed would be legal if no one smoked it.


----------



## phreakygoat (May 9, 2009)

420ganja420 - wow, that's quite a statement. You are correct in your presumptions only if you are kosher with the way weed is handled socially. Since you didn't seem to have read the whole thread, here's an earlier response of mine: 

"Don't get me wrong, I truelly do believe that marijuana is medicine and that people that have "legitimetly legal" reasons for it should in fact have complete legal access to it. BUT, I also believe that just because you don't have a "legal" reason to have a card, doesn't mean that it isn't medicine to you as well. I have ADD (I've never been to a doctor about it, because it isn't ruining my life in any great way) but when I smoke weed, I can concentrate more and it makes me feel happier and better. So I consider it a form of medicine for me aswell. The people that say that it should only be for "truly legal medical reasons" are the same oppressors that banned it for use by all. It is a plant, which should be free to use by all, not few. And by saying that it should only be used for mmj legal patients with specific (state-defined) ailments, you are giving the gov't legitmacy. This is the same gov't that is oppressing it."

So I ask: why should our populace lie down and accept our lack of rights regarding self-medication? 

should we cater blindly to our legislators perspectives? 

and the biggest question is: why the fuck does it make any difference to you what we do? they aren't going to ban medical mj no matter how many kids fake symptoms. its not going to make your card invalid, so you have no grounds for an ethical assault. with that said... shun the non-believer! SHUN!


----------



## TheHighClub (May 9, 2009)

ganja420 you seem quick to judge and thats the wrong attitude, you have insomnia and ganja helps well glad to hear it but i have never heard of anyone on this site trying to get a card because they like to smoke pot,most everyone has their reasons and most are legitamate. in california you can get a card for lots of things, but here in colorado and other states its a bit more difficult to obtain one without aids or cancer. now besides my anxiety which fuels my insomnia that leads to lack of sleep that affects my work day,or the arthritis type pain in my wrist and hands from being a detailer all my life I was reckless in my younger years and broke alot of bones the most severve of which was a fractured jawbone and not being able to afford getting it taken care of and wired it healed bad now i get pain in my jaw that leads to headaches and its twice as bad in winter for some reason, now if i was to go to doctors for all these different things i would be prescribed enough different pills to start a pharmacy of my own but i dont take pills nor do i trust them and since their is one natural solution to all these ailments is it cowardly to request tips for going about getting a card the right way. since not all doctors support med mj and there is a lot of red tape alot of people ask for advice in making the process less difficult im starting the process of getting mine and hope everyone that gets positive results from med mj will too good luck


----------



## TheHighClub (May 10, 2009)

on another note my grandpa has more pain daily than anyone i have ever heard of he had his bladder removed because of cancer and he has a undescribable pain in his feet, he has spent thousands of dollars going to foot specialists and not one of them was able to diagnose his problem. he cant sleep at night because of his feet and walking is like torture. have you ever got a painful cramp in your foot? he says its just like that but more painful and he has it all day long. he is old fashioned and has never taken a pain pill in his life soo he just lives in pain all the time and its sad because of the label our government has put on marijuana, especially in the days of reefer madness when it was referred to as the devils weed and branded an evil drug that makes you go crazy and kill people. thanks to government propaganda my grandpa will never use marijuana even though i know it would help him, good job america and think of all the alcohol related deaths each year not just car accidents, but over consumption, alcohol is responsible for many violent crimes, domestic abuse, I mean how many people smoke a joint and then beat their wife? or decide to get blazed and then stab someone none cause we get high and then we chill or do something productive it seems soo simple but nothing changes


----------



## betta take covr (May 16, 2009)

Make sure you do your research before you go to any doctor and give him your money. When I first got my med card I was on a budget so I looked for the cheapest doctor around. sure enough I found a Dr. MARK DWORAK for the low low price of $100. The interview was really fucking simlpy, he just handed me a sheet full with symstoms and told me to check each one that applied to me, so I shose insomnia, anxiety, nausia, chronic pain and costant stree. I WAS COMPLETELY FULL OF IT. The doc just asked for my 100 bucks, signed and stamped my form, and he was out of the building before I was. for the first month I had no trouble getting into any club, I probably registered at at least 15 clubs before suddenly one day, doctors phone is off so I can no longer get verified anywhere, I couldnt get ahold of that doctor for shit, and I wasnt the only one that got fucked, a good thousand patients were all SOL, my original expiration date was this month on the 17, but lately ive been getting trees from my boy that goes to the club for me, I guess hes me "caregiver" , but for now I dont see a need for a med card, but I will probably be renewing in a month or 2 seeing as how I have plants growing at my house, oh and my med card got me out of a marijuana ticket so make sure _*IF YOU LIVE IN CALIFORNIA , DONT GET CAUGHT WITHOUT A MEDICAL LISENCE. *_I mean your looking to spend 200 bones MAX, and its good for a year, wich means you can have a pound on your person, transplant up to 12 pounds, or 12 plants, grow up 2 six plants or more, depending on your medical condition. and of course the best part of it you get to but your weed from the MEDICAL CLINIC.


----------



## phreakygoat (May 16, 2009)

thanks for stoppin in guys...
covr- damn fuck that doctor, but the 140 i paid for my scrip paid for itself maybe 3 or 4 times over at least. I urge all to get legal and to go to the only dependable independent doc, as I named in my first post. also, please check up on the maximum allowances in your county... the state has a mandatory maximum amount for a patient's possession, cultivation limits which is EIGHT OUNCES dried, and 6 mature plants *or* 12 immature plants per patient. counties cannot lessen this amount, but they can expand upon it as in Santa Cruz where you get 100 sq. ft. of garden to do whatever you want. check out canorml.org for the official texts and be careful, cause goin over your limit makes your quasi-expensive card useless. anywho,


----------



## sat1va (May 16, 2009)

Hi I live in New Orleans, Louisiana and plan on moving to California in the next year or so..my sister already lives there and I'm going to visit her next month and when I do I want to try to get a card. I have anxiety and TMJ, a jaw condition that also cause headaches and neck pains and herb helps me better than anything else, but living out of state I was wondering if when I visit I can get my California I.D., see a doctor, I can say I'm staying with my sister paying rent and get my medical card..Would that work the way I plan? Do I have to live in california a certain number of years first? Im just trying to figure out how realistic my plan is.. Since I legitimately need it and am going to live there eventually


----------



## phreakygoat (May 18, 2009)

yes that should work dude, but you shouldn't mention you are a non resident. they prob. wont even ask, as long as you have a valid state ID. bring ur paperwork, and you are in. sound good bro?


----------



## phreakygoat (Jun 19, 2009)

bump for still bein medical... things are workin out


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 19, 2009)

I figured I'd give it a try. The clinic here is swamped. I can't get in until next Saturday. I'll let you know the outcome! Thanks for the prompting.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jun 24, 2009)

I wonder if I could get my card 

for my chest pain, back pain, and mild insomnia. 

Weed does help my asthma. 
After I smoke, I don't wheeze as much, and I can exercise

a lot longer with no problems. So whenever I'm completely
out of inhalers, I'll smoke in the morning, and once at night to 
help me out until I get more refills. 

I'm not saying weed completely heals my asthma, but it
definitely makes my chest stop hurting from the wheezing, and 

eases the wheezing significantly. 

But

My doctor is a douche, I went in to see why I was
having sharp chest pains, and she gave me ibuprofen

and sent me on my way. I have yet to go in for my 
back pain. I just found a new doctor that I hope won't just

give me vicodin or ibuprofen for every problem.

i also suffer from insomnia a few times a year.

Thank goodness it isn't constant. 
I usually wake up 3 times a nite, and can't go back to sleep

for hours at a time. My doctors usually just give me something
that makes me sleep until 1 in the afternoon, and I don't like 

doing that. I like being up early because I like to get 
stuff done. 

So when I get the money together, I think that is what I will do.


----------



## spartree (Jun 24, 2009)

How many of you guys think that one of the reasons pot is legal at all, is due to the fact that the movers and the shakers that make the laws, want their kids to have protection from the law? Sick or not. I mean if I were a big wig and had a kid that smoked, I would like to have protection in case his or her, dumb ass gets caught. People that hate because some one doesn't have a "qualifying condition" should remember that there is strength in numbers. Its easy to sit back and say "I'm righteous in my condition and all others suck" They would be singing another tune if there was no law to help them because the Movers and shakers don't get what they want. That being said, why should us non- movers and shakers have to do with out protections just because we're not sick or rich?
It's been asked why the MMJ activists don't distance themselves from the non-MMJ people, to strengthen their cause.
I don't know about the rest of you but I truly feel that my government is wrong to put me in jail over a plant. we all have to stick together to change such a true injustice. 
While I'm glad that we don't have (at this time) people being killed in the streets over a corrupt government (like in Iran) We the people have to make sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jun 24, 2009)

spartree said:


> How many of you guys think that one of the reasons pot is legal at all, is due to the fact that the movers and the shakers that make the laws, want their kids to have protection from the law? Sick or not. I mean if I were a big wig and had a kid that smoked, I would like to have protection in case his or her, dumb ass gets caught. People that hate because some one doesn't have a "qualifying condition" should remember that there is strength in numbers. Its easy to sit back and say "I'm righteous in my condition and all others suck" They would be singing another tune if there was no law to help them because the Movers and shakers don't get what they want. That being said, why should us non- movers and shakers have to do with out protections just because we're not sick or rich?
> It's been asked why the MMJ activists don't distance themselves from the non-MMJ people, to strengthen their cause.
> I don't know about the rest of you but I truly feel that my government is wrong to put me in jail over a plant. we all have to stick together to change such a true injustice.
> While I'm glad that we don't have (at this time) people being killed in the streets over a corrupt government (like in Iran) We the people have to make sure that doesn't happen.



Exactly!!!

Its a plant for crying out loud.

I heard somewhere its illegal to grow a vegetable garden 
in your backyard without first getting a permit to grow because

technically, you don't own something called Mineral rights or some shit, 
I dunno. 

Isn't that some shit?

I have a littel veggie garden right now. I'm actually gettin sick of 
eating zucchini. lol.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 27, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> nice! that is awesome to hear bro... +rep


Wow. That was easy. Walked in at 10:40, walked out at 11:10 with my card. Thanks again for the helpful info!


----------



## phreakygoat (Jun 27, 2009)

thats awesome, I remember that feeling well. Now you can go to the cannabis dispensaries, many of which give you a free gift (joint, edible, etc) just for stopping by the 1st time. you might have to mention its your first time.

little known fact: on your birthday you also get a free gift from several cannabis clubs.


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jun 27, 2009)

if u live in the 818 i kno tha cheapest and legit place to get ure card its located in noho(n.hollywood}


----------



## phreakygoat (Jun 27, 2009)

cbtwohundread said:


> if u live in the 818 i kno tha cheapest and legit place to get ure card its located in noho(n.hollywood}


I'd say any card that doesn't come from Medicann should be backed up with the county/state card. I know its more money, but Medicann is the only doc with 24 hour verification.


----------



## chronicj69 (Jun 28, 2009)

i tryed to make an appoinment with mamas. but after one mmonth they never responded and so now i am going to try the thc-foundation. i was wondering is the one in portland ,OR us way strict on givin them out or not.


----------



## chronicj69 (Jun 28, 2009)

bump anyone got an idea how laid back they are or not?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 28, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> I'd say any card that doesn't come from Medicann should be backed up with the county/state card. I know its more money, but Medicann is the only doc with 24 hour verification.


I used M.M.E.C. (marijuanamedicine.com). They have 8 offices in the SoCal area. They have 24/7 verification. The fee is $150.00, no charge if you do not qualify. I'm a veteran, so I only paid $130.00. (They give discounts for veterans and Medi-Cal patients). I was in and out in 30 minutes. Totally worth it.


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 6, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> I'd say any card that doesn't come from Medicann should be backed up with the county/state card. I know its more money, but Medicann is the only doc with 24 hour verification.


Did Medicann tell you that? If so, I hope they're not lying about anything else.


----------



## crazy7605150 (Jul 6, 2009)

i found a shop in venice beach ca... its right on the strip... well 2 of them are... one for 150 and the other for 120 but renewals are 100 or if mention online ad its only 80... they dont check to see if u where once a card holder or not .. u can just say u where... yeah i know that cheating and i know its not honest and i know its not good morals but hey if i can save a dollor ( or 40) then hey what the heck... and even better its 40 more for the medicien that i drive 80 miles one way for..... the cheaper one is right infront of muscle beach part... other shop is right under the medical shop right on the beach... (has a great hash bar located inside)


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 6, 2009)

dude, there is nothing wrong with getting your recommendation under false conditions. this shit shouldn't have been illegal in the first damn place. you get that card, and you hold it close.


----------



## crazy7605150 (Jul 6, 2009)

of course it should be legal but the reason y its not ganna be for a while is cuz i think about 80%+ all MMJ users are using under fake reasons. and most are prob between 18-30... and they can tell its for fake shit... hey like i said mine is fake... lol... but just my 2 cents


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 6, 2009)

i don't think the quasi-medical legitimacy of medical cannabis is any more a barrier to legalization than people growing 'stronger' pot. its reasons for illegality are not tied to anything but subtle and stubborn control of the gov't. its been shown to be a low danger and a potential boon for the economy, so if its still not legal one must assume there is something more beneficial to those that maintain its status. i apprectiate ur perspective man, but don't feel the slightest guilt. you are not undermining the parts of society that we actually want to protect.


----------



## guymontag (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I've read over the thread and still have a few questions, just some simple stuff:

I'm planning on moving to CA by the end of the year, and from what I hear, they're pretty serious about getting you into the DMV right away and getting your address changed, so obviously that'll be my first chore. I'll be bringing my paperwork and medical record from my doctors over to CA with me so I don't have to visit more doctors and dump loads of cash on pointless more diagnosis when I won't have insurance.

My questions go like this:
- How long do I have to live in CA before being able to apply for my card?
- Do I have to have three months of addressed envelopes or something with me like DMVs in some states like to see?
- If I were to go to MMEC and lay out my viable conditions, would they be more comfortable with me telling them about my pot experience and how it's helped me?
- Do clinics limit how much you can get per day? (I know there's the state/county limit, but I mean-- aside from that).
- I hear all this 30-minutes and I got my card stuff, but in all honesty, how long does it take / how far ahead should I book an appointment?
- How much extra is it to register with state, and is it worth it?


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 7, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Did Medicann tell you that? If so, I hope they're not lying about anything else.


they also sold me some excellent property (beautiful swamp location) and promised me an easy voyage into the afterlife, all expenses paid. and a pony.

and to clarify, i didn't really think about it at the time but medicann isn't the 'only' one w/ 24/7 verification, just the only one i've used, compared to several that didn't have such a program (which i never went to).


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 7, 2009)

guymontag said:


> Hey guys, I've read over the thread and still have a few questions, just some simple stuff:
> 
> I'm planning on moving to CA by the end of the year, and from what I hear, they're pretty serious about getting you into the DMV right away and getting your address changed, so obviously that'll be my first chore. I'll be bringing my paperwork and medical record from my doctors over to CA with me so I don't have to visit more doctors and dump loads of cash on pointless more diagnosis when I won't have insurance.


My questions go like this:
- How long do I have to live in CA before being able to apply for my card? 
you need an address and a CA state ID, that's all they ask for.
 - Do I have to have three months of addressed envelopes or something with me like DMVs in some states like to see?
i didn't need mail, just my DL
 - If I were to go to MMEC and lay out my viable conditions, would they be more comfortable with me telling them about my pot experience and how it's helped me?
my doc at medicann was happy to hear about my use of mj. try and get an expansion of your minimum possession if you can swing it.
 - Do clinics limit how much you can get per day? (I know there's the state/county limit, but I mean-- aside from that).
i've been to some that say 1 oz max per day, others that have no prob. dishing out lbs. check out hope net in SF.
 - I hear all this 30-minutes and I got my card stuff, but in all honesty, how long does it take / how far ahead should I book an appointment?
i called the day before on a whim, got in the next afternoon, waited in the lobby for 10-15 minutes, spoke to the doc for 10-15 mins and waited in the lobby for my documentation for another 5 minutes. then I went home.
 - How much extra is it to register with state, and is it worth it?
if you are paranoid and can afford it, do it. i can't afford it currently as my county doesn't make it very easy, price wise.

w/ that paperwork you are going to have SUCH an easy time with it, dude. welcome to wonderful CA, make sure to buy some edibles and clones from the cannabis clubs!


----------



## toker31 (Jul 8, 2009)

any help on who to see in Michigan that is a MM friendly doctor? SE area... Thanks..


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 8, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> dude, there is nothing wrong with getting your recommendation under false conditions. this shit shouldn't have been illegal in the first damn place. you get that card, and you hold it close.


Amen brother!!! 

And why would another fellow cannabis lover try to forbid anyone else to partake in something they themselves love?


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 9, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Amen brother!!!
> 
> And why would another fellow cannabis lover try to forbid anyone else to partake in something they themselves love?


if herb wasn't so ridiculously plentiful, people might start getting greedy (and they do anyways), but there's more than enough growers out there that we can all share in the love. hallelujah (jk)


----------



## necrobot (Jul 13, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> My questions go like this:
> - How long do I have to live in CA before being able to apply for my card?
> you need an address and a CA state ID, that's all they ask for.
> - Do I have to have three months of addressed envelopes or something with me like DMVs in some states like to see?
> ...


Wow! Sounds real easy. We are also moving to cali early next year and I have a history of tenditus. A real history of my knee being sore and fragil. I have a couple doctors and specialists paperwork. Would this be enough to get a card? My girlfriend doesn't think that she will get one because she has no medical history, but I tell her that she would want to. We're moving to the bay area.


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 13, 2009)

hell yeah thats enough! the doc will be thankful to you for making it so damn easy for them, just be sure to get your CA identification. pm w/ where you are moving to, i'll give you the lowdown.


----------



## jamaica420 (Jul 24, 2009)

i'm also moving to cali with my girlfriend in about 8 months. we're moving to Sonoma county. I have anxiety, and serious stomach pains. The doctors couldn;t figure out what was wrong with me and i had no insurance, so they were quick to send me home. I was at the emergency room because i thought i was goin to die cuz the pain was so bad. they gave me an x-ray and a catscan and couldn't figure out what was wrong with me. Then they gave me a prescription for some fuckin oxy codone's and some prementhazine (10 of each) i dont even like prescription drugs and i keep them for when i am in really serious pain usually in the morning. its been about 6 months and i still have like 1 of each because i smoke marijuana heavily to combat the pain which never completely go's away. BUT there is NO quality weed in the area/state that i live in so i order from the seedbanks online...anyway do you have any good advice for obtaining my card in sonoma?? I am also hoping to open a Marijuana Delivery Service as soon as i can get it together...appreciate any help


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 24, 2009)

jamaica man- Cali would love another resident. go to canorml.org to check on the locations of some doctors and cannabis clubs. starting a medical delivery service is way easier and more dangerous than a dispensary. theres a lot, too, so its pretty simple to get in the game...

in terms of your medical issues and getting a card: if you have documentation of that ER visit with some mention of your pain or of ANY related symptoms, your in. you just need _some_ paperwork, not some crazy proof that you require cannabis. hows that sound brother?


----------



## JeepBeep (Jul 24, 2009)

canorml is agood site, but check out weedmap.com way better IMO has a google map just put in your zip and you'll see all the doctors / clubs and reviews on them.



phreakygoat said:


> jamaica man- Cali would love another resident. go to canorml.org to check on the locations of some doctors and cannabis clubs. starting a medical delivery service is way easier and more dangerous than a dispensary. theres a lot, too, so its pretty simple to get in the game...
> 
> in terms of your medical issues and getting a card: if you have documentation of that ER visit with some mention of your pain or of ANY related symptoms, your in. you just need _some_ paperwork, not some crazy proof that you require cannabis. hows that sound brother?


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 24, 2009)

JeepBeep said:


> canorml is agood site, but check out weedmap.com way better IMO has a google map just put in your zip and you'll see all the doctors / clubs and reviews on them.


weedtracker and weedmap are both great services, norml just the starting point for several resources otherwise. this state needs more distribution of dispensaries!


----------



## JeepBeep (Jul 24, 2009)

I now right.. we just need less bust like these..... 

http://www.ocregister.com/video/index.php?bcpid=1127694947&bclid=1125901233&bctid=30590631001





phreakygoat said:


> weedtracker and weedmap are both great services, norml just the starting point for several resources otherwise. this state needs more distribution of dispensaries!


----------



## Bractman (Jul 24, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> jamaica man- Cali would love another resident. go to canorml.org to check on the locations of some doctors and cannabis clubs. starting a medical delivery service is way easier and more dangerous than a dispensary. theres a lot, too, so its pretty simple to get in the game...
> 
> in terms of your medical issues and getting a card: if you have documentation of that ER visit with some mention of your pain or of ANY related symptoms, your in. you just need _some_ paperwork, not some crazy proof that you require cannabis. hows that sound brother?


I am moving to Oakland in a few months after my Uncles family moves out to SF in late AUG. I have a grab-bag of reasons I use pot Ie. various Mental health issues (one of which I get SSi/SSD for(bipolar) which is my only income so naturally I will have a Medicare card and will get a Med-Cal? card of course the insomnia and bipolar won't qualify me but..... will this A:20 years hard-core skateboarding bowls /pools =ing general joint pain, hands hips knees elbows, scar tissue bone chips in elbows and knees , not documented but clearly can be felt moving around under skin at said locations, and B the mother of all excuses , Last Nov. I was blackout drunk riding my bicycle around (when pot is avail. I almost never drink) anyhow I crashed and received a frontal bone fracture and now the bone behind my eyebrow and where a uni brow would grow is pushed in and down a little bit , the docs did not feel that it was deep enough to bother slicing me ear to ear and peeling my face down to fix, (again I am on medi-care) it was a money issue they considered it as a cosmetic thing, you cant tell now really my skin is young and fatty but when im old im sure it wil show , any how I have a pea sized bit of bone that should be my lower eye brow and orbital socket and it pokes my eye feeling like there is allways somthing in my eye and causing head aches , so this is soooo long basickly.... if I go to medicann or whatever the place you went to and show then my 3D CT Scan the clearly show I have a bit of bone in my "eye hole" compared to my good eye and my sinus cavity is bashed in over my nose and I explain the eyelash in eye feeling and head aches that should be enough by its self and if I tell about my rough semi-pro skate life of hard drinking and crashing unpadded on concreet 2/3rd of my life then I should be a shoe -in huh 
I was gunna call that 1866 number , can you post it again my comp. is so old it would take a while to flip back through all this again to find it I read the whole tread allready thanks


----------



## Bractman (Jul 24, 2009)

P.S. I';; try to ripp some pics from the cd if the imaging software will let me , the fracture looks so bad ass , but you wouldn't 
know its there unless u seen the scans , I think my eye looks lower /lazy but I am obviously self aware of my injury so I study my face more then the avarage person would


----------



## jamaica420 (Jul 24, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> jamaica man- Cali would love another resident. go to canorml.org to check on the locations of some doctors and cannabis clubs. starting a medical delivery service is way easier and more dangerous than a dispensary. theres a lot, too, so its pretty simple to get in the game...
> 
> in terms of your medical issues and getting a card: if you have documentation of that ER visit with some mention of your pain or of ANY related symptoms, your in. you just need _some_ paperwork, not some crazy proof that you require cannabis. hows that sound brother?


Yeah i need to call up the hospital and see if they have my records...More dangerous? care to allaborate?...thanks for the quick reply


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 24, 2009)

sure: a cannabis dispensary is on private property, therefor getting all sorts of neat little rights. a cannabis delivery service, however, is vulnerable due to its reliance on transporting herb on public property. leo can pull you over for a 'broken taillight' any time they want, whereas organizing an all out raid takes far more careful prep. so delivery services can open and operate with no supervision (aka not always legally/medically) easily, but if they want to catch you for conspiracy its super easy. its all so murky right now though, i'd give it a shot and try to make yourself not look like the ringleader.


----------



## Gooch1025 (Jul 27, 2009)

Nausea and headaches?


----------



## jamaica420 (Jul 27, 2009)

That makes sense...i would definately stay within the guidelines of all the laws though, just to be safe as possible...I wanna open a dispensary though like as soon as i get enough money, a delivery service is just cheaper to start up...do you know how i would go about selling to the dispensaries already in operation? 

Thanks for the quick reply and all the help


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 27, 2009)

jamaica420 said:


> do you know how i would go about selling to the dispensaries already in operation?


Go to http://legalmarijuanadispensary.com/ and locate your local dispensaries, then contact them directly. Often on a dispensary site, you'll find a link in the navigation for vendors with info to start from there.


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 27, 2009)

jamaica420 said:


> That makes sense...i would definately stay within the guidelines of all the laws though, just to be safe as possible...I wanna open a dispensary though like as soon as i get enough money, a delivery service is just cheaper to start up...do you know how i would go about selling to the dispensaries already in operation?
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply and all the help


no problem dude, very happy to help. I have asked many dispensaries about how to become a vendor, and it varies: clubs that are more lax (like in SF or Berkley) have told me to just bring in a pound and submit it for approval, right off the street. Clubs with stricter security (Santa Cruz) have more private, back-door type recieving. I only know this from asking the club owners and employees.





Gooch1025 said:


> Nausea and headaches?


totally works, I just like the simplicity and ease of the "hurt wrist" ailment. nausea and headaches can often be byproducts of other more serious medical shit, so to avoid complications, I go w/ wrists.


----------



## jamaica420 (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks for the link Kat and thank all for all the great info...i may have more questions in time lol but its always best to be prepared


----------



## FrontaLobotomy (Jul 28, 2009)

The way things are going in California, it almost makes me want to emigrate.


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 28, 2009)

FrontaLobotomy said:


> The way things are going in California, it almost makes me want to emigrate.



baaaaad advice, unless you work in a very steady career... if you want to move to a state that is giving IOUs to state employees, go for it but be forwarned: our economy is going down in flames.

on the other hand, the pot industry is always gonna be boomin' so thats a viable option...


----------



## Ethansh (Jul 29, 2009)

People like you are fucking sick and going to fuck it up for the people who need marijuana because they are sick .... you should burn in hell!


----------



## dacottonmouth (Jul 29, 2009)

Is is true that people with certain diseases can get a card? If so, what are the diseases, where/how do you get one and what are the advantages of having a card?


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 29, 2009)

Ethansh said:


> People like you are fucking sick and going to fuck it up for the people who need marijuana because they are sick .... you should burn in hell!


haha, yeah i'll see you in hell, i guess. If you had actually read through this thread you wouldn't have missed the discussion about this same thing: my stance is that the whole medical marijuana act is still coming from the government, who is wrong to assume that mj is something we can't self-prescribe. so go on supporting your government blindly, not my fault if you wake up one morning to Obama raping you, jail style.  dumbass.




dacottonmouth said:


> Is is true that people with certain diseases can get a card? If so, what are the diseases, where/how do you get one and what are the advantages of having a card?



in terms of how to get one, check the links on this page, or look at the first post in this thread. while you are at it, check out canorml.org to learn more about the medical scene. with a cannabis card you can legally carry half a pound at all times, and can grow mj legally.


----------



## john do (Jul 30, 2009)

iam going in next friday for an appointment with mmec they told me that i pre qualified just for having asthma and that its on the list im going to tell doc that vaporizing marijuana opens up my air ways and allows me to breathe much better thus allowing my lungs to function much better ecspecially during excersises i also have undiagnosed insomnia any tips on how to ensure that all goes well and i recieve my recommendation


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 30, 2009)

john do said:


> iam going in next friday for an appointment with mmec they told me that i pre qualified just for having asthma and that its on the list im going to tell doc that vaporizing marijuana opens up my air ways and allows me to breathe much better thus allowing my lungs to function much better ecspecially during excersises i also have undiagnosed insomnia any tips on how to ensure that all goes well and i recieve my recommendation


even if you are 'pre-approved', you still should need paperwork if this is a legit doctor. asthma is great, but i'd go with the edibles excuse. forget the whole vaporizer story, i'm sorry but vaporizing is not GOOD for your lungs just less bad. you could say imbibing mj makes your throat feel less sensitive from the stone, but not the 'vapor' (which is actually still technically harmful).

i say just go with asthma, say you bake pot into food, and viola! legal!


----------



## acexxacer (Aug 12, 2009)

quick question is it possible to get a medical card as a minor i already have one but my girlfriend wants one and shes only 17 is it possible for her to get one?


----------



## phreakygoat (Aug 12, 2009)

acexxacer said:


> quick question is it possible to get a medical card as a minor i already have one but my girlfriend wants one and shes only 17 is it possible for her to get one?


without her parents going with her to the doctor, theres no way for a minor to get a card. you gots to be 18!


----------



## acexxacer (Aug 13, 2009)

so with parental consent it is possible? ok i'll tell her hopefully she won't get pissed >_> haha


----------



## john do (Aug 13, 2009)

being a new med patient rocks


----------



## Justcallmedude (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone receive a card from MI?


----------



## phreakygoat (Aug 13, 2009)

acexxacer said:


> so with parental consent it is possible? ok i'll tell her hopefully she won't get pissed >_> haha


thats hella funny, "mom, dad, can I smoke weed for medicine?"
call Medicann and ask about the process, they'll walk you through it. 




john do said:


> being a new med patient rocks


best day ever was the first time I did a SF dispensary run to a bunch of the clubs, and got a freebie at each spot. then I went to hippie hill and went crazy on all the goodies I obtained! are you around the bay area?


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 7, 2009)

my medical license runs out in oct....... goddamit!


----------



## h.h. (Sep 8, 2009)

Hippie hill? I remember that from 40 years ago...Good to see the tradition carry on.
If getting a script is the only way we can get mj legally and strikes a blow against the cartels and those that destroy our forests you should get one any way you can.


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 8, 2009)

h.h. said:


> Hippie hill? I remember that from 40 years ago...Good to see the tradition carry on.
> If getting a script is the only way we can get mj legally and strikes a blow against the cartels and those that destroy our forests you should get one any way you can.


yes, yes, and more yes... first off, hippie hill is a joke now, full of the nasty masses. also its now illegal to smoke anything in golden gate park, even cigs.
as to the second point, i couldn't have said it better myself. thanks for stopping by, check out my journal bro. +rep


----------



## sensrule09 (Sep 8, 2009)

this all works well and good in Cali , but what about in Canada ? how can you get a card to legally smoke/grow here ?


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Sep 8, 2009)

PEACE BRETHREN AND SISTREN, I HAVE BEEN READING THE THREADS AND I HAVE ONLY ONE GOOD THING TO SAY. THE TRUTH OF THE MATTER IS THAT THE PEOPLE WHO SEE IT AS A PERSONAL ATTACK ON THEIR GANJA ARE REALLY TRYING TO COVER UP THEIR ELITIST ATTITUDES THAT HAVE PLAGUED THE usa SINCE IT'S INCEPTION. MOST OF THE PEOPLE WHO ARE ON HERE TALKING THE "U GUYS ARE WRONG AND SHOULD BURN IN HELL" STUFF ARE THE SAME ONES WHO WOULD HAVE ME AND MY KIND STRUNG UP IN TREES (I.E LYNCHED). IT IS ALSO IMPORTANT TO POINT OUT THAT THESE ARE THE SAME PEOPLE WHO ARE IMMERSED INTO THE STONER CULTURE AND CALLTHEMSELVES NAMES AS SUCH (420, MR GANJA ETC) NONE OF WHICH HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE LEGAL ASPECTS OF MJ. ALL THE PROBLEMS THAT WE FACE AS A NATION ,AND WE ARE FIGHTING OVER WHAT IS ILLEGAL TO YOUR federal gov't WHO SEES ALL OF US AS THE SAME (POTHEADS HIPPIES AND SUCH). AND DON'T FORGET THE REAL REASON THAT THE PLANT WAS OUTLAWED IN THE FIRST PLACE.....IT WAS THE BLACKS AND MEXICANS REMEMBER? YOUR ANGER AND FRUSTARTION SHOULD BE AT THE ONES WHO STILL PERPETUATE THIS RACIST IDEOLOGY IN A PLACE WHERE freedom IS ONLY A SONG BY GEORGE MICHEAL AND peace IS A PORTION OF A WHOLE AND NOT AN IDEOLOGY TO BUILD A SOCIETY ON.


----------



## acexxacer (Sep 11, 2009)

hold on please tell me i'm just high and that he didn't just say sistren.



BLACKMESSIAH7 said:


> peace IS A PORTION OF A WHOLE AND NOT AN IDEOLOGY TO BUILD A SOCIETY ON.


lol peace: a term that most commonly refers to an absence of hostility
piece: a part of a whole
get it strait


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 11, 2009)

acexxacer said:


> hold on please tell me i'm just high and that he didn't just say sistren.
> 
> 
> lol peace: a term that most commonly refers to an absence of hostility
> ...


in black messiah's defense, I believe he is saying that a political movement trumpeting 'peace' is focusing on the wrong issue, 'peace' being a side effect of social enlightenment. so peace is just a piece. If i'm wrong, my bad guys.
 


BLACKMESSIAH7 said:


> PEACE BRETHREN AND SISTREN, I HAVE BEEN READING THE THREADS AND I HAVE ONLY ONE GOOD THING TO SAY. THE TRUTH OF THE MATTER IS THAT THE PEOPLE WHO SEE IT AS A PERSONAL ATTACK ON THEIR GANJA ARE REALLY TRYING TO COVER UP THEIR ELITIST ATTITUDES THAT HAVE PLAGUED THE usa SINCE IT'S INCEPTION. MOST OF THE PEOPLE WHO ARE ON HERE TALKING THE "U GUYS ARE WRONG AND SHOULD BURN IN HELL" STUFF ARE THE SAME ONES WHO WOULD HAVE ME AND MY KIND STRUNG UP IN TREES (I.E LYNCHED). IT IS ALSO IMPORTANT TO POINT OUT THAT THESE ARE THE SAME PEOPLE WHO ARE IMMERSED INTO THE STONER CULTURE AND CALLTHEMSELVES NAMES AS SUCH (420, MR GANJA ETC) NONE OF WHICH HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE LEGAL ASPECTS OF MJ. ALL THE PROBLEMS THAT WE FACE AS A NATION ,AND WE ARE FIGHTING OVER WHAT IS ILLEGAL TO YOUR federal gov't WHO SEES ALL OF US AS THE SAME (POTHEADS HIPPIES AND SUCH). AND DON'T FORGET THE REAL REASON THAT THE PLANT WAS OUTLAWED IN THE FIRST PLACE.....IT WAS THE BLACKS AND MEXICANS REMEMBER? YOUR ANGER AND FRUSTARTION SHOULD BE AT THE ONES WHO STILL PERPETUATE THIS RACIST IDEOLOGY IN A PLACE WHERE freedom IS ONLY A SONG BY GEORGE MICHEAL AND peace IS A PORTION OF A WHOLE AND NOT AN IDEOLOGY TO BUILD A SOCIETY ON.


wow......... besides the all caps writing, i have to say this is one of the best posts i have ever read on this site (other than grow stuff of course).

Black Messiah, are you really just Howard Zinn in blackface? (i promise thats a great complement)
seriously I agree with and learned from what you said. +rep, and thanks for the excellent input.


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Sep 12, 2009)

Peace...please read the comment i wrote in it's entirety and you will see that i am saying that in this country the peace that is respected and cherished is the peace that you buy and not the peace that you recieve in the awakening of the mind. It's a play on words because they sound the same if you don't understand, my brethren. I offer only the truth


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 23, 2009)

any more peoples need to get medical?


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 23, 2009)

In Cali? the only state where being medical really means anything....


----------



## newport78 (Sep 24, 2009)

Not in Cali, Im in NC, But I believe i over qualify and would be looked at as a lier.

The list:
Tendonitis all the way down both legs bi lateral in my ankles and lateral in my knees, The physical therapy makes my knees hurt worse, Although it does help my ankles. And I have unstable knee caps, To the point I can pick one side up at turn them 90 degrees.

I fell a few years back 8 foot onto concrete and landed full body weight on my left arm. Needless to say I broke it in 8 places and it feels like it healed wrong. And now years later i realize i broke the entire left side of my ribcage then and it healed back. I now have an indention running down the entire left ribcage from under my armpit down. On top of that it occasionally pushes on my left lung and heart, Plus they healed wrong stick out a inch further than the right side and stop 2 inches further up than the right side.

I also have ADHD anger problems ODD minor OCD and SEVERE anxiety which i am learning to control. No thanks to the damn fuck headed bitch at daymark... Excuse my language she wouldnt stop lecturing me about something completely irrelevant...

On top of this. When i fell and broke everything else i think i damaged my neck and back because i have pain running from the top of my neck (where your spine(?) connects to my head so to speak) all the way down almost to my hips.

Plus iv had several painful experiences with "accidents", Such as 2 people sitting on a skateboard going down a asphalt hill. Which tore up my knee when i was younger. Approx hole size: 3/4" deep 1/2"-1" across. My moms ex tried to hit her in the head with a ballpeen hammer because she had a head ache, And my ring finger took the blow for her skull. Had my pinky on the same hand (Rght) ran over by a fully loaded buggy at Walmart...Same guy...Needless to say we both messed him up for that one.

So, I am personally hesitant going into a MMJ place,If the bill here gets passed and saying "Hey, Heres $175, Heres whats wrong, I havent talked to a doctor, Accept about one of these things though." 

Any insight to the matter?


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 24, 2009)

talk to a doctor first! that's it... private doctors can also give legitimate recommendations so thats killing two birds with one stone. and if you go to a mmj doctor, focus on one or two of those issues only. i mean i got one for fuggin wrist pain, lol.


----------



## newport78 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yea, I figured id go with the back & neck pain, And the ribs.


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 24, 2009)

sounds pretty legit to me!


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 24, 2009)

hey, good karma all around... anyother medical seekers in the world?


----------



## phreakygoat (Sep 25, 2009)

goin to SF dispensaries in a few day, sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 5, 2009)

so now that i have renewed my medical scrip, and this thread is one year old, i'd like to re-enforce that *getting medical in CA is fucking easy! *I went with some friends and they got legal as well, using my proven method... works like a charm! LOVE THAT SHIT!


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 11, 2009)

medical bump


----------



## Calmncollect (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey all. I live in Denver and the marijuana laws here are pretty relaxed and dispensaries are showing up everywhere at record pace right now. I am looking into using insomnia as a condition for acquiring my MM card. My question is, should I go to a private doctor and complain about sleeping to get prescribed sleeping pills, for the purpose of showing the mmj doctor I have been taking prescribe pills that dont work. Or should I just go make an appointment with the mmj doc and just tell him I have been using OTC medicine for my insomnia to no avail? Anyone from Colorado that has used this condition before, please share your knowledge. Thanks all and keep all the great post coming along.


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 13, 2009)

with any mmj doctor, you're gonna 'need' paperwork. go to a free clinic and get some, its worked for my circle of friends.


----------



## rolled (Oct 18, 2009)

I live in northern NV, there are no dispensaries here. Would I be able to go to a Cali dispensary with a NV card??


----------



## 420smiles (Oct 18, 2009)

no, you would have to get a card from a cali doctor. You can find a doctor at www.accsocal.com. The dispensaries in CA have been under a lot of pressure from FEDS and won't be able to let you in with an out of state rec because it won't be valid in CA.


----------



## rolled (Oct 18, 2009)

Can I get a Cali card while living in NV??


----------



## MediMaryUser (Oct 18, 2009)

rolled said:


> Can I get a Cali card while living in NV??



you need a california id card/drivers license


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 19, 2009)

rolled said:


> Damn ok thanks dude


time to move?


----------



## howhighru (Oct 19, 2009)

wish i lived in a state that i could get a card for growing my own meds for my chronic back pain and anxiety..shit


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 19, 2009)

you can grow ur own for hurt wrists! its crazy


----------



## rolled (Oct 19, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> time to move?


 
I just moved to NV from NJ. I'm done moving for awhile.


----------



## zebra (Oct 23, 2009)

hey phreakygoat, i got a lot of questions. i dont have any medical records, so im planning to go to my doctor soon for my on and off wrist pain i got from breaking my fall with my hand a few yrs ago. should i ask my doc to prescribe me some pain med so i can take it to medicann? could i go to medicann the very next day for my evaluation or should i wait? what do the doctor at medicann actually do when ur being evaluated? im just scare that my one day medical record for wrist pain wont be enough for a recommendation and waste 135$ just for an evaluation.


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 23, 2009)

zebra said:


> hey phreakygoat, i got a lot of questions.
> 
> 1) i dont have any medical records, so im planning to go to my doctor soon for my on and off wrist pain i got from breaking my fall with my hand a few yrs ago.
> 
> ...


hey zebra, great questions... i just helped some real life friends get their rec with this following method, through medicann of course. lets get you set up:

1) it would be easier for you to tell your doctor that you have a 'repetetive stress injury' in your wrists, then the doctor will prescribe ibuprofen usually. you can say the injury is from work (you can say you work at a coffee shop or in shipping/recieving), don't say its for workers comp. tell the doctor you need a note for your boss that is signed (reason: 'so i can get excused from certain tasks'). alternatives: back pain, insomnia, migraines, etc.

2) the medicann paperwork that you fill out in their clinic will ask if you replace any medications with cannabis. this is a great time to say that ibuprofen gives you nausea, so cannabis best suites your medical needs.


3) when i got my card *i went to my doctor in the morning and medicann in the afternoon*, productive ass day. do it up!

4) when you get to the clinic and check in, you'll get some paperwork to fill out. it'll ask you how much you smoke, what your symptoms are (try to stick to the symptoms on your paperwork) and how you intake cannabis. try to be relatively honest, they really don't care all that much what you write as long as you check the symptom box "*pain*"...

the doc is going to first check your blood pressure. if its too high, they'll tell you to reschedule your appt (you wont have to pay again, don't worry). then they'll review your paperwork, comment on it a little, and they're gonna ask you about your symptoms and why cannabis works best for your medical ailments. this is a fine time to mention that cannabis helps you relax or helps you poo or whatever supplemental information if you want. either way, *it wont matter cause you'll leave the office with a recomendation in hand*, i guarantee.

5) dude, the doctor at medicann _wants_ you to have the card. you are paying to have it, they'll only deny you if you dont have paperwork or your blood pressure is too high. they don't give a shit whats wrong with you, they are perfectly happy buying expensive whores with your hard earned cash. and hey, you need to renew your card every year, so you'll keep bringing them more whore money. its 150$ btw, then 95 a year after.

so have fun, and please post if you have any questions or are confused by what i said... or when you get medical.


----------



## DaBull (Oct 23, 2009)

How are Oakland dispensary prices compared with Oakland street prices? I'm getting sick and tired from my dealer being unreliable and my appt is with Medicann on Monday. My first grow will start vegging next week and who knows how that will end up. Plus I love the idea of having a variety of strains instead of the street shit, which don't do diddy squat for me [anymore at least]. Thanks!


----------



## zebra (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks phreakygoat!!! but damn my blood pressure is high.


----------



## Chicken Chimichanga (Oct 24, 2009)

I am from out of state here on the weekend. Went to a certain beach area. Goat a pitch from a kid with a plastic pot leaf necklace on the running path. Walked through a head shop. Went to the doctor's waiting room. Filled out a paper with a Cali residents address. Mentioned my treatment for depression and anxiety and what I was taking. Gave no primary care physician contact, brought no records. Met with the doctor told him smoking made me use less of my prescription meds. he took my listened to me breathe. Gave me a script. I gave him 120 for the visit. In out 30mins. It is not hard at all. There is no reason that anyone that wants one, can't get one if they know how to write, read, and speak. That simple. Just go to a touristy spot and it will be easy. Just go to a dispensery in a not so touristy spot so its less ghetto and prices are cheaper.


----------



## Antny420 (Oct 24, 2009)

www,medithcclinic.com thats where i get mine and all u need is money and an ID no doctors shit nothin


----------



## McFunk (Oct 24, 2009)

[*Great thread and info Phreakygoat. 
I agree, everyone should have a card in Cali. 
and I hear ya' about it sucking when you actually do have a legit reason to have a card. 
I had the Carpal Tunnel surgeries on both hands. Didn't work for me in the least. 
, Man!
McFunk
*


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Oct 24, 2009)

McFunk said:


> [*Great thread and info Phreakygoat.
> I agree, everyone should have a card in Cali.
> and I hear ya' about it sucking when you actually do have a legit reason to have a card.
> I had the Carpal Tunnel surgeries on both hands. Didn't work for me in the least.
> ...


Tell me about it. Insomia fucking sucks. I hate waking up 1-4 times a night. 
Pills sucks too, they don't even help me sleep, hell they don't even
make groggy. But I'm not gonna go back to my doctor to get stronger
pills. Those fucking pills make my hands and feet go numb and pale. 

Frequent headaches suck too. Ibuprofen helps, but I'd rather not
damage my liver. 

Its all about the GANJA!!!

No side effects, no liver damage from pharmacueticals.


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 25, 2009)

DaBull said:


> How are Oakland dispensary prices compared with Oakland street prices? I'm getting sick and tired from my dealer being unreliable and my appt is with Medicann on Monday. My first grow will start vegging next week and who knows how that will end up. Plus I love the idea of having a variety of strains instead of the street shit, which don't do diddy squat for me [anymore at least]. Thanks!


i liked going to the clubs when i got my card at first, but its way too expensive. some club weed is great, other club weed is merely decent. go to harborside for the best shit and amazing clones. street weed is always cheaper and in my area just as good. 



zebra said:


> Thanks phreakygoat!!! but damn my blood pressure is high.


no problemo, meditate before your appt.



Chicken Chimichanga said:


> I am from out of state here on the weekend. Went to a certain beach area. Goat a pitch from a kid with a plastic pot leaf necklace on the running path. Walked through a head shop. Went to the doctor's waiting room. Filled out a paper with a Cali residents address. Mentioned my treatment for depression and anxiety and what I was taking. Gave no primary care physician contact, brought no records. Met with the doctor told him smoking made me use less of my prescription meds. he took my listened to me breathe. Gave me a script. I gave him 120 for the visit. In out 30mins. It is not hard at all. There is no reason that anyone that wants one, can't get one if they know how to write, read, and speak. That simple. Just go to a touristy spot and it will be easy. Just go to a dispensery in a not so touristy spot so its less ghetto and prices are cheaper.


ya know, now that i think of it there's no reason not to put a fake address down at many doctors. as long as the clubs let you in, what's the difference. great input, +rep dude. 



Antny420 said:


> www,medithcclinic.com thats where i get mine and all u need is money and an ID no doctors shit nothin


i guess that's fine if the clubs are ok with it, but a cop will laugh in your face at a rec from a website. that just sounds way un-legit.



McFunk said:


> [*Great thread and info Phreakygoat.
> I agree, everyone should have a card in Cali.
> and I hear ya' about it sucking when you actually do have a legit reason to have a card.
> I had the Carpal Tunnel surgeries on both hands. Didn't work for me in the least.
> ...


hey thanks for checking it out, i've seen a lot of people gain medical status throughout this thread. i've noticed that sativa is best for the wrists, my Trainwreck actually makes a difference unlike anything else (other than massage). damn surgery with no relief, fuck that scene.


----------



## marypane (Oct 30, 2009)

It is posts like this that hurts the medical marijuana programs. Yes, we all know how wonderful of a plant it is (or we wouldn't be here) - yes, it SHOULD be legal for everyone - But there are people out there (like me) who have legitimate medical reasons for using it. It's none of my business if you want to lie and cheat this system. But for god's sake, keep it to yourself and don't post it for the WORLD to view. It makes all medical marijuana users look like criminals such as yourself.


----------



## phreakygoat (Oct 30, 2009)

marypane said:


> It is posts like this that hurts the medical marijuana programs. Yes, we all know how wonderful of a plant it is (or we wouldn't be here) - yes, it SHOULD be legal for everyone - But there are people out there (like me) who have legitimate medical reasons for using it. It's none of my business if you want to lie and cheat this system. But for god's sake, keep it to yourself and don't post it for the WORLD to view. It makes all medical marijuana users look like criminals such as yourself.


go ahead and further legitimize the system they gave you like any other mindless citizen does... go on believing that they know whats best for us, and people (some of whom are 'criminals' like me) who try to progress and push the envelope will actually move our society towards its true potential for actual freedoms. Isn't some guy with muscular dystrophy who happens to be toking up in Texas also a 'criminal'?

you are missing the valid point that any retarded kid (or un-retarded adult) out there SHOULD have the opportunity (through any means) to decide for themselves if this cure-all plant is medically (which includes socially) beneficial... and who's to say if its 'medical' benefit couldn't be found after 'recreational' use? furthermore, if the police will leave me to my rights more easily with some note from a doctor, i'll get that note.

so stay blind and keep hating the people like me who stand in front of their city hall with a blunt and 30 fellow norml members and light the fuck up in protest. I understand you are thankful for the hand-feeding from the gov't, and would hate for them to snatch it away from you, i don't happen to agree so respect my right to an opinion, you are illegitimising my 'program'.

for someone who is so 'sick', you also seem to be elitist (oh, my sickness is legit, yours makes you a criminal). if you had actually read this thread before running your mouth off, you'd realize that i also have a legitimate need for medical cannabis. i do suggest to people to use wrist pain as an excuse, but for me it is anything but. i'm in fucking braces right now, the only way i can function is with a good heavy sativa.

so thanks for the input, great arguments.


----------



## chatboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Lots more *Colorado MMJ* info in available on http://ColoMM.com


----------



## marypane (Nov 4, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> go ahead and further legitimize the system they gave you like any other mindless citizen does... go on believing that they know whats best for us, and people (some of whom are 'criminals' like me) who try to progress and push the envelope will actually move our society towards its true potential for actual freedoms. Isn't some guy with muscular dystrophy who happens to be toking up in Texas also a 'criminal'?
> 
> you are missing the valid point that any retarded kid (or un-retarded adult) out there SHOULD have the opportunity (through any means) to decide for themselves if this cure-all plant is medically (which includes socially) beneficial... and who's to say if its 'medical' benefit couldn't be found after 'recreational' use? furthermore, if the police will leave me to my rights more easily with some note from a doctor, i'll get that note.
> 
> ...


I never said your reason for your card wasn't legit. But telling people to lie to get theirs, hurts the current system in place. If YOU would have really read what I wrote I said that "YES, it SHOULD be legal for all of us" BUT IT'S NOT, maybe your dander wouldn't be up so much.

You telling people to LIE to get their card hurts the medical programs in place BY GIVING "THEM" FUEL FOR THEIR FIRE - TO SAY WE'RE ALL STUPID DRUGGIE POT HEADS WHO JUST WANT TO BE ABLE TO HAVE THEIR STASH. 

Like it or not, this is the current system and we're lucky that they allow what they do (even if WE don't think it's enough). 

AGAIN, IT SHOULD BE LEGAL FOR EVERYONE. 

You call me an elitist for because I follow simple laws, but that's as stupid as saying someone who doesn't drink and drive is an elitist. 

And, a little advise: GET OFF YOU'RE I'M-SUCH-A-BADASS-BECAUSE-I'M GOING-TO-TEAR-DOWN-THE-SYSTEM Horse and realize that YOU are perpetuating the right wing argument against ALL of us.


----------



## phreakygoat (Nov 5, 2009)

let me just start by saying that I don't want a malicious argument (this isn't the politics forum afterall), so lets both take it down a notch and agree to disagree before any further debate ensues. I respect your opinion, and i think we could have a great debate if both of us could take a deep breath (of smoke), but your points would come across better without the all capital letters 'forum shouting'. this is a passionate subject that we see from two conflicting perspectives, so here's my response.



marypane said:


> I never said your reason for your card wasn't legit. But telling people to lie to get theirs, hurts the current system in place. If YOU would have really read what I wrote I said that "YES, it SHOULD be legal for all of us" BUT IT'S NOT, maybe your dander wouldn't be up so much.
> 
> You telling people to LIE to get their card hurts the medical programs in place BY GIVING "THEM" FUEL FOR THEIR FIRE - TO SAY WE'RE ALL STUPID DRUGGIE POT HEADS WHO JUST WANT TO BE ABLE TO HAVE THEIR STASH.


first off, pardon my dander, but I dislike being called a criminal by someone I find uninformed about my life. 
but on point: this thread is intended for and read by an audience unshaken by a mild and indirect protesting of the 'system' (aka political machinations). i doubt public opinion is going to be shaped by what happens or is said on a forum that directly serves this niche. but if you say my support of 'lying' is what could hinder this medical movement, I respond that we are lied to everyday about this plant, my lies or support of lying is at least based in sound logic.




marypane said:


> Like it or not, this is the current system and we're lucky that they allow what they do (even if WE don't think it's enough).


I understand you think we are lucky, but _I_ sure don't feel lucky. give yourself and your fellow citizens some credit, humans should fight for their rights and not be rolled over... don't just settle with the lesser of two evils and get comfortable. yes, I agree that America is better than communist Russia (or whatever), but does that mean that it can't improve in the way its citizens desire? if people didn't refuse the bullshit the gov't feeds us in a multitude of ways, there would still be slavery, zero civil rights, no democracy, etc etc.

I am not comfortable with gov't handouts, because anything we get is on their terms, for their benefit. I feel like cheating the system *that wants to be cheated *(MJ doctors don't give a shit if you are really "sick" under standard definition) is totally within ethical boundaries. 

so this really all breaks down to whether you think that the gov't has the right definition of someone who can choose for themselves to smoke, or if random stoners should get legit under false terms to 'medicate' their undiagnosed depression, anxiety, social awkwardness, boredom (jk)... its really hard for some people to see a psychologist about their issues, and the doctors just gonna get you on pills. so why shouldn't anyone get to choose 'given' the option?



marypane said:


> AGAIN, IT SHOULD BE LEGAL FOR EVERYONE.
> 
> You call me an elitist for because I follow simple laws, but that's as stupid as saying someone who doesn't drink and drive is an elitist.
> 
> And, a little advise: GET OFF YOU'RE I'M-SUCH-A-BADASS-BECAUSE-I'M GOING-TO-TEAR-DOWN-THE-SYSTEM Horse and realize that _YOU are perpetuating the right wing argument against ALL of us._


if you met me, you'd realize i'm the least 'badass' guy around... I'm just a stoned communications major who is developing his green thumb lol. but I am a firm believer in the inalieable rights of us all... and its too late for me to forget what I've seen and to go back to believing that this country wants us to follow the laws. I'm happy to extend on this if you disagree.

as to the right wing's arguments... just because these fools distort my truth to advance their agendas does not make me desire to adjust said truth. I have always believed that if an intelligent person attempts to debate a fool, onlookers would be unable to distinguish who is intelligent and who is the fool. 

I look forward to your response


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 14, 2009)

my doctor has been trying to push me onto oxy's for years becouse i have 2 "slipped" discs in my spine
for over ten years ive been telling him no no no and he just wants to push more opiates,
im changing doctors bc mine is stuck in the reefer madness world(must have seen movie for that to make sence)
he thinks pot will kill everyone
his words " id rather prescride suicide,thats where the weed leads you"


----------



## llLOU (Dec 20, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> burp + bump = *burmp*


I agree with you. ANY person who can get a MM card ,even if it is made up should get one. face it , the government is never going to admit that it has been wrong and lying to us for the last 50+ YEARS. So it is a big game, the gov. lies to us about cannabis, and in turn we lie to them and in the end it all works out.Do whatever you can to protect yourself, is what I say.....


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 21, 2009)

word to that! well said.


----------



## igotastorytotell (Dec 28, 2009)

where can i get a card near san luis obispo?!


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 30, 2009)

igotastorytotell said:


> where can i get a card near san luis obispo?!


http://www.mccdirectory.org/ is where I found my local doctor and no longer had to drive to Hollywood. The site provides a search by zip code or by county for doctors, dispensaries, delivery services, etc. Also has a lot of "how to" stuff on there; much of it appears to be classes with fees, but some of it is free as well.

Now if you mean the state issued ID card rather than a doctor's recommendation, then you need to go to your local Department of Health office to obtain that.


----------



## Dr.RR (Dec 30, 2009)

here's a question...next year i am moving back to michigan hopefully but i havent been to the doctor in probably 5 years now. no health insurance...nothing. for the last 2 years now i have had severe acid reflex (spellcheck)...I mean i get it almost every day as soon as i wake up, and of course after eating almost anything. I've found that marijuana cures this instantly. Would this be a legit reason or what?

keep in mind i havent been to the doc in 5 years...so i'm guessing it would be a little suspicious if i all of a sudden went to a doc that i never seen b4, and ask about medical MJ?

Not sure how this would work in MI...


----------



## phreakygoat (Dec 30, 2009)

Dr.RR said:


> here's a question...next year i am moving back to michigan hopefully but i havent been to the doctor in probably 5 years now. no health insurance...nothing. for the last 2 years now i have had severe acid reflex (spellcheck)...I mean i get it almost every day as soon as i wake up, and of course after eating almost anything. I've found that marijuana cures this instantly. Would this be a legit reason or what?
> 
> keep in mind i havent been to the doc in 5 years...so i'm guessing it would be a little suspicious if i all of a sudden went to a doc that i never seen b4, and ask about medical MJ?
> 
> Not sure how this would work in MI...


hey dude, good question. first check out this link for Michigan's basic medical cannabis rules. I'm familiar with the way it works in cali, so take this advice with a grain of salt.

I am glad cannabis helps you medically, but you needn't use a real reason that might not work just because its true. go with the 'stress injury' thing, get a note from a free clinic (they're all over if you know where to look; there's often a mobile doctor that goes out to help bums. totally works), i just couldn't tell you if there are cannabis-speciallized doctors in michigan... I'll look into it. if not, then you're gonna have to get a private doctor to give the rec, and that may be more than the $150 that i paid.

then again, i'm sure a good doctor would be compelled to hear about your specific case... it is pretty crazy that it helps for acid-reflux, i am amazed by cannabis more every day. even if you just met the doc, its really hit or miss with private docs, depending on their bias. hope this helps, let me know how it goes!


----------



## Dr.RR (Dec 30, 2009)

phreakygoat said:


> hey dude, good question. first check out this link for Michigan's basic medical cannabis rules. I'm familiar with the way it works in cali, so take this advice with a grain of salt.
> 
> I am glad cannabis helps you medically, but you needn't use a real reason that might not work just because its true. go with the 'stress injury' thing, get a note from a free clinic (they're all over if you know where to look; there's often a mobile doctor that goes out to help bums. totally works), i just couldn't tell you if there are cannabis-speciallized doctors in michigan... I'll look into it. if not, then you're gonna have to get a private doctor to give the rec, and that may be more than the $150 that i paid.
> 
> then again, i'm sure a good doctor would be compelled to hear about your specific case... it is pretty crazy that it helps for acid-reflux, i am amazed by cannabis more every day. even if you just met the doc, its really hit or miss with private docs, depending on their bias. hope this helps, let me know how it goes!


Thanks for the input man, appreciate it! I am amazed by MJ myself (and just cannot understand why this miracle drug is illegal)...but yeah I can have the worst acid reflux (like to the point where you can't do anything...and even lying down is just too painful)...smoke a bowl and within minutes it's ALL gone; don't feel a thing anymore. Fucking incredible I'd say!


----------



## Katatawnic (Dec 31, 2009)

Just be sure to see a "regular" doc about the acid reflux ASAP, in case it's a symptom of an ulcer or something equally nasty. Mine turned out to be GERD (Gastroesophageal Reflux Disease), but thankfully no ulcers. I've never paid attention to MJ's effects on GERD, but I will now. Helps me with so much more than I could list here, so why not this too, eh?


----------



## bbqchip (Jan 1, 2010)

any good doctor in la around torrance area? just recently move down here from sacramento me and my brother looking to get a med card. i was caught with 2 plants and got a yr of probation and 1000$ fine. dont want that to happen again.


----------



## phreakygoat (Jan 1, 2010)

bbqchip said:


> any good doctor in la around torrance area? just recently move down here from sacramento me and my brother looking to get a med card. i was caught with 2 plants and got a yr of probation and 1000$ fine. dont want that to happen again.


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Medicann 936 Atlantic Avenue* Long Beach * 866-632-6627[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## tymtpunk (Jan 1, 2010)

Heads up for MT residents: Montana caregivers network (MCN) is holding clinics again in about 3 weeks. I am going the 25th in Bozeman, and they are hitting all the bigger towns as well. $150-100 depending on financial situation.

Here's link!


----------



## bbqchip (Feb 5, 2010)

phreakygoat said:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Medicann 936 Atlantic Avenue* Long Beach * 866-632-6627[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


thanks! got an appointment with them next monday. you think bringing a prescription bottle of pain meds would be good enough? wreck my car 8 months ago had 5 broken bones in my leg. also what kind of questions do they ask during the evaluation?


----------



## bbqchip (Mar 2, 2010)

well had to reschedule cause of my recent probation but my girl and brother got their card. went in today at 11, show the dr my pain med bottle, did a check up and chatted for 15 min about mmj use and i got it!!! stop by south bay canna clinic afterward picked up an 8th of diablo og, herojuana, blueberry, purple buddha 4gs each!! and some chocolate cake wanted more but only had 300$ on me. the diablo og is kicking my ass right now, havent tried the rest but im sure but by the look and smell of them it'll do the same. gonna start an outdoor and indoor grow after we're done unpacking and decorating the house. With 3 cards we can have up to 18 mature plants right?


----------



## npcavallo (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a question about Medicann.

how likely will I get a MMC at Medicann if I say I have insomnia and anxiety from being a grad student if neither condition shows up in my medical records? I can't go back to the doctor because I don't have insurance so there's no chance I can get paperwork that says I have insomnia but I'm hoping my word is enough. What do you all think?

I heard Medicann really wants to give it to you and doesn't care whether or not you actually need it.


----------



## phreakygoat (Mar 6, 2010)

i agree, Medicann is pretty open to shit


----------



## highflyby (Mar 7, 2010)

Katatawnic said:


> Just be sure to see a "regular" doc about the acid reflux ASAP, in case it's a symptom of an ulcer or something equally nasty. Mine turned out to be GERD (Gastroesophageal Reflux Disease), but thankfully no ulcers. I've never paid attention to MJ's effects on GERD, but I will now. Helps me with so much more than I could list here, so why not this too, eh?




gerd+ibs+ulcers = my hell 

cheers guys


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 7, 2010)

To date, I've lucked out and had no ulcers. But the GERD + IBS is hell in itself.


----------



## newport78 (Mar 7, 2010)

Mmm. Il hop in. Bi lateral tendinitis in both achilles tendins unstable knee caps and "abnormality" on my lung ribs trying to puncture the same lung ADD OCD ODD Anxiety Paranoia and Depression. I agree with katata though.


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 7, 2010)

Gee, sounds like you could be a candidate for bipolar + BPD like me! What fun, eh?


----------



## newport78 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah it wouldnt be so damn bad but they put me on prozac and it makes my hands shake uncontrolably and then they try to tell me i need physical therapy for my legs...Sure enough, It makes me knees worse. Not to mention they did a CT on my ribs to try and figure out what was on my lung and it made that worse too.


----------



## Katatawnic (Mar 8, 2010)

I will never take another antidepressant, nor any other psychotropic medication, again, aside from the occasional Klonopin (because that one actually helps my mania, paranoia, and anxiety without giving me side effects). The symptoms are easier to live with than side effects. I've known people that only function when taking the meds, and I'm glad they are able to get that help. But IMNSHO the first approach to helping mental health should be therapy focused on coping skills, the second approach being medications with the least amount of side effects (and cannabis should definitely be one of the first meds to try), with the last resort being pumping people full of psychotropic cocktails that are the latest fad (which means the least amount of years given to research and therefore knowledge of long term effects).

I've known people who've had amazing help from physical therapy, and others who've endured more damage. Luckily for me  my insurance won't pay for the PT that helps me without increasing my pain, which is water therapy and exercise. So we're working on finding a way to budget for this on our own.

Too bad I can't "grow" my own swimming pool, like I can my other therapy.


----------



## jah.jitsu (Mar 8, 2010)

i live on the island of guam. would the vrification papers and or I.D would be good here? im goin to kali soon, and i want to get one legally...
peaxe
smoke1


----------



## mary, marry me:) (Mar 13, 2010)

I just went today to get my medical card. claimed I have insomnia. Had my appointment at 1:30 walked out of there at 1:45 w/ my card


----------



## npcavallo (Mar 14, 2010)

mary said:


> I just went today to get my medical card. claimed I have insomnia. Had my appointment at 1:30 walked out of there at 1:45 w/ my card



did you bring any medical paperwork showing you had insomnia?

which office did you go to?


----------



## kushcart (Mar 21, 2010)

Medical marijuana is legal in 14 states now.


----------



## Bryguy420 (Mar 21, 2010)

lol wut? Thanks for counting them, but think we already knew this.


----------



## skuldude (Jan 3, 2011)

can you get a medical card for having adhd?


----------



## Doadies (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey guys! 1st time posting, new to this forum but not others.

I want to go to the chiropractor/urgent care claiming back pain from work (construction). I don't have insurance, so I'm going to have to pay for both visits. Once the visit with the chiropractor/urgent care is over, can I obtain the medical records then and there? This 1 time visit about dull continuous pain should be enough to get qualified right? 

I going to the same place that my buddy went too for his mmj card yesterday. He paid $275 and got everything he needed within an hour.
"$75 = Same Day Certification | State Filing Fee = $150 + $50 if we file for you" 

Located in AZ


----------



## taekwondoguy (Dec 7, 2011)

what office is this i'm lookin to move to AZ in a yr or 2?


----------



## see (Dec 20, 2011)

Alright this thread is sweet def needed it haha but this is probably an easy answer but ive never gone to the doc for papers. like if you go to a regular doctor and say you have RSI and they do the test and he agrees you have it do you just ask him/her to write up a form diagnosing you or do they automatically do that im just a little confused because wouldnt they also try to get you on som meds or something or should one tell them one is going to be applying for a card? thanks for the awesome info and any help is welcome

wow did not even see this thread is years old


----------



## Cancer sucks (Nov 18, 2013)

The state I live in does not have medical maijuana doctors I have to go to another state but I understand u need proof of address to go to a doctor any ideas what I can do? I'm trying to cure my stage 4 cancer I heard the oil cures cancer! Thank you!!


----------



## Cascadian (Nov 19, 2013)

Really sorry to hear about your cancer. Just making sure you are aware that a mmj card is only valid in the state where it is issued. If you got one you could buy the meds but would need to take the transportation risk. 
I am sure you have done a lot of research but look into high CBD strains for making the oil.

Usually they want to see an in state license. Maybe you could get away with a utility bill, I don't know. A cell phone bill probably is not going to cut it.
Good Luck


----------



## dankpasta (Jan 26, 2016)

phreakygoat said:


> How the F do I get a cannabis card, Im not dying from sickness, Im confused Well, you asked the right dude! It is so ridiculously easy that every stoner should have one already. Alright the first step is the initial diagnosis: do you have any recent medical issues that cause you *pain, discomfort, or anxiety*? if so, get a copy of your medical records (call hosp. for them), make sure its recent and legit, and this part is done
> 
> If you don't have any condition, here's the best and easiest one to fake EVER: it's called RSI or repetetive motion stress, and it can be in your wrists (suggested) or any other joint. It comes from (for me) moving my wrists around all day in a slightly unhealthy way that eventually starts hurting. just go in to your normal doctor, say your wrists have been hurting from one of these causes(u will probly be lying, fyi): u wrk @ Starbucks, you paint a lot, construction, etc. anything that believably would slowly build up to make your wrists hurt. when the doc tests out ur wrists, just say it hurts, but not a lot (they'll think you have carpal tunnel, dont agree to surgery lol).kiss-ass
> 
> ...


i have aspergers


----------

